# Dogs from Scotland to Alentejo - our experience



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone- thought someone out there might find this useful...

I spent weeks researching the best way to bring our 3 blue roan cocker spaniels from Scotland to the Alentejo in south west Portugal.
I knew that taking one dog would be a challenge, but taking three would be a nightmare!

Door to door that’s a journey of approximately 1,700 miles. Cost and journey time were important factors for us, but most important was being sure they would all be safe, well looked after and have as little stress as possible.

Fortunately we found the website of EuroPet Transport, we did a bit due diligence and everything about them was totally positive. So we decided this would be the way to bring them.

Our experience went like this:

* emailed and asked for a quote for a journey date in early January (about 5 weeks ahead) - received a very quick response and a very good price - the process around pet passports was well explained by Jackie Including the key timings around rabies vaccinations (min 21 days prior to travel) and fitness to travel checks - you need to be planning ahead for this to work for you

* paid a 25% deposit to secure the booking on our preferred date - we then agreed the pickup location In Scotland (our front door!) and collection location in Portugal - my wife was in Scotland and I was in Portugal.

* got the three pet passports and vaccinations all sorted out

* paid the balance 10 working days before travel

* got the fitness to travel certification on the pet passports from the vet 3 days before the collection date

* at 7:00am on Monday morning Steve & Karla arrived bang on schedule at our house in Scotland- they were so nice with the dogs and their custom built van looked totally fit for purpose - very spacious and secure - we felt totally at ease with what was going to happen.

* over the course of Monday and Tuesday we got updates and photos as they progressed across the continent

* early Wednesday morning I *collected the three rascals slightly ahead of schedule - they were totally fine, not anxious or stressed at all - that was such a quick trip considering the overall distance.

* one hour later they were galloping around the land at their new Alentejo *home in the fabulous 20C sunshine (yes, on the 9th January!)

Without hesitation we would recommend the EuroPet Transport *service to anyone bringing their pets to Portugal - they will be very well looked after by Steve & Karla with Jackie doing all the coordination - 5 stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------

